# RIP Spike, my best friend!



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know if this goes here, but I lost my best friend tonight. Spike was 13 and it was apparently her time. I'm distraught beyond words right now. We've had her since she was a 6 month ball of terror. She was the greatest dog. She protected the family when I was deployed and actually had to do her duty once to protect my wife!

We were laying in bed when my pup Duke started barking. I got up to check and didn't see anything so I went back to bed. He kept barking so I got up again. This time I checked the hallway too and that's when I saw her. Spike was breathing heavily and had stiffened up. She was staring off into space. I had known the time was coming but I didn't think it would be this soon. I rushed her to the car and sat with her on the way to the vet. She drew her last breath as we pulled into the parking lot.  Words cannot describe how my wife and I are feeling. My oldest is up and she knows, but I still have the task of letting my 10 and 7 year old know in the morning that Spike is no longer with us.

Spike's best friend, Sky, is 14. She KNOWS Spike is gone. At this moment, Sky is laying in Spike's bed. Man this sucks. I don't know what to do. This is the first dog I've lost. It hurts so much. I'm just so glad that Duke warned us or Spike would have died by herself.

Here's my girl, Spike.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That sucks, mate. RIP Spike and I hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Spike.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks. I just don't know what to do. It all feels so surreal right now. I just can't believe she's gone! I'm dreading having to tell my son and daughter in the morning........


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so so sorry. (hugs) R.I.P. Spike.


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Dog ownership sucks because your "kids" should never die before you. It's pretty much a given that you'll outlive your dogs. God bless and I'm sure you'll find the right words for your children.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss Spike looked like a great pup! There ain't nothing like losing a pup, nothing. It's a life changer. Have comfort knowing that you will see Spike again someday at the bridge.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry  RIP Spike.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Godspeed..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:angel:RIP Spike:angel:​

A Dog's Purpose (from a 6-year-old)

by a veterinarian. .....

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.

I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the Family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.

As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.

The e next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on.

Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.

The little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.

Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, 'I know why.' Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.
*
He said, 'People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life --like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?' The six-year-old continued, 'Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.'*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you and your familys loss. It hurts my heart to read about her. Just remember she'll visit you in your dreams and will see you again when it's time for you guys to be reunited.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a bigger pic of my avatar. Love this pic and this will be framed. Man I loved this dog!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss, you actually have me crying at work
RIP spike


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> i am so sorry for your loss, you actually have me crying at work
> RIP spike


Thanks for the words and emotion. I just feel like my heart was ripped out. Like I said, I knew it was coming and am only glad that I was by her side. If she had gone while I was deployed I wouldn't know what to do.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and your family Ryan. I'm so very sorry that you had to experience the pain of losing such a wonderful companion and guardian. R.I.P. Spike, and may you play forever at the Rainbow Bridge!! Rest easy, Spike. Ryan, no worries, as you'll see her again.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't stop thinking that I forgot to pet her goodnight last night before I got in bed.  I've tried to make it a routine to do that with her and Sky every night because I knew their time was coming. But I didn't last night.  I was with her when she went, but didn't say that last goodnight while she was still coherent. I'll hate myself for that for a long time.

Always remember to kiss your kids, pet your pets goodnight and tell them ALL that you love them! You never know when something might happen.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

R.I.P Spike, as everyone else I too am sorry for your loss, but glad that you were able to spend so many wonderful years with your best friend. Not many are blessed with such time. They are never gone, the body is just a vessel that carries their spirit making them visible to us, and once their job is done in our life they must move on. Either to care for someone else who needs them at that moment or make way for another that may need from you what they have left us with. Thats how I believe it is...
Embrace all that she left you , she will be always near ...


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

All the kind words are ripping my heart out. Thank you. I know it's probably good for me to let it out but it just hurts so much.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry for your loss! rip spike


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

As much pain as I have right now, I just keep trying to think of all the joy she gave me. She really was an amazing dog and stubborn as hell!

I remember back when we used to let the dogs on the furniture. I was sitting in "my" recliner and Spike started barking at me. She wanted me out so she could lay in HER recliner. I wouldn't budge so she proceeded to jump behind me and push me out! Then laid there and looked at me like, "What? I said this was my seat!" LOL! I'm gonna miss this dog for a loooooooooooooooooooong time!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very sorry. RIP


----------



## xyz123 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am very sorry you lost her... 

It hurts so bad at first when they are gone. But remember the good times with her and how much she was a loved part of your family. 

She will live on in your heart. She had a good life with you and was well loved.

RIP Spike.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I have lost several dogs over my short life time,and it still hurts.(just lost one about 2-3 weeks ago)
It will always hurt. But if you keep thinking of the good times you had,things will eventually get better.
Maybe have your kids and you and your wife,have a memorial for her,talk about all the good things,and share funny stories about her.
It tends to help.
For your 14 year old.. When my 1st dog died, my mom gave me her collar and id tags, on a stuffed dog,that looked a little like Pup.
I still have it to this day,so when I miss her, I snuggle with it.
I did this for MoMo who recently passed as well. I have her collar on another stuffed dog.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Tears here also. I've lost two this summer that were very old. One died by himself and the other my son put down. I tried to take comfort in the fact that they were old, had lived their lives and now it was time for them to rest in peace and go to wait for us at the bridge. It's hard, very hard, but remember we are all here for just a short time. It'll take time. Lots of it. The kids won't be as hard as you think because kids bounce so much easier than us.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

coppermare said:


> Tears here also. I've lost two this summer that were very old. One died by himself and the other my son put down. I tried to take comfort in the fact that they were old, had lived their lives and now it was time for them to rest in peace and go to wait for us at the bridge. It's hard, very hard, but remember we are all here for just a short time. It'll take time. Lots of it. *The kids won't be as hard as you think because kids bounce so much easier than us*.


That is so true. My 7 and 10 year old are having their moments, but for me and my wife it's just unbearable right now. Five deployments to the middle east and this is one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Do not weep, for I am gone,
I am with you still in spirit and in love,
Just look to the sky, behold what you see,
I live in your heart and forever will be.
I am the wind of a summer storm,
The light you see at rainbows end.
I am the warmth you feel from the sun,
the shimmer of leaves in the trees above
I am the tall grass dancing in the fields.
The clouds floating by late afternoons
I am the rain that falls from the sky,
I want you to know, we did not part
I am the glow you feel inside your heart.


----------

